# oil leak changed location after cam tensioner/VCG 2002 2.7T



## boyfriendmechanic (Aug 2, 2007)

Hi, I had oil leaking off of the top of both of the driver's front AND the passenger's rear of the motor, classic cam tensioner half moons right? I replaced them and the valve cover gaskets. Now the belly pan is dry(er) in those areas, but oil is still leaking now from the front end of the passenger side. Have I simply put the valve cover gasket in wrong?! I have to take it off to see, but all these other post about excessive pressure int the top end freak me out.
How do I know if the pressure is too high in my valve covers and forcing these leaks?
What is the difference between an F-tube car, and a "spider tube" car?
I don't see the "suction jet valve pump" on my car (2002 allroad tiptronic),
Might I have another pipe or valve "clogged" with gunk?
Is there no PCV on the 2.7T from 2002?







Thank you


----------



## boyfriendmechanic (Aug 2, 2007)

*Re: oil leak changed location after cam tensioner/VCG 2002 2.7T (boyfriendmechanic)*

I don't know what year my car is apparently.








I think it is actually a 2001, but there is some change in the venting at 2001.5 from what I have gathered, so I cannot really tell which threads apply. Any way no visible suck pump, and no green check valve sitting adjacent. However there are two green check valves under the Y-pipe, seems like one goes for each side. Again I don't know if I have the spider pipe, but there is a round black hockey puck standing on edge attached to the Y-pipe (a bit smaller diameter), called a pressure limiting valve. wheee! Another thing, the oil leak seems very subdued at idle, as I can run it in the driveway and don't see drops welling up underneath, with the belly pan off (I only looked for a few minutes).
The green check valves are for the ACF system "non-return valves" thanks to http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4544747
My engine looks exactly like the one in the linked pdf above, actually. The distributor piece with green hoses in figure on page 30 is the mysterious "spider pipe"?
also, the car runs great, with no codes on the dash.



_Modified by boyfriendmechanic at 9:21 AM 9-28-2009_


----------



## GLS-S4 (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: oil leak changed location after cam tensioner/VCG 2002 2.7T (boyfriendmechanic)*

Some early 2.7T's had a Suction Jet Pump.
Build date is on driver door jamb sticker, two double digit numbers side by side like 10 00 for Oct 2000, etc.
Correct the spider hose assembly is the distributor piece with the green hoses as per the Pg 30 figure.
Oil leaking from passenger front head could be Cam Oil Seal or valve cover leak. Did you clean well and use sealant on both sides of the 90 degree corners front and back of head when installing new VCG's?


----------



## boyfriendmechanic (Aug 2, 2007)

*Re: oil leak changed location after cam tensioner/VCG 2002 2.7T (GLS-S4)*

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4323733
spiders!
Well, I did do the passenger side valve cover gasket first, so maybe my technique was not polished. It probably will be my first step to take off the cover and re-seat the gasket. (my time is cheaper than buying new parts). Since I have the y-tube off for that, I might want to look at the spider tube at that time... (If I have one). 
That is good info on the build date, I will post the numbers from inside the door, but the engine looks exactly like the one in the pdf.
Thanks



_Modified by boyfriendmechanic at 12:53 PM 9-28-2009_


----------



## boyfriendmechanic (Aug 2, 2007)

*Re: oil leak changed location after cam tensioner/VCG 2002 2.7T (boyfriendmechanic)*

new spider assembly new style:
http://vastperformance.com/sho...d=150
new pressure regulating oil cap:
http://vastperformance.com/sho...d=112
another forum, but a clogged pipe for sure:
http://www.audizine.com/forum/...89287
I will see if my spider pipe is clear when I re-seal that valve cover gasket, and look at the cam seals etc.



_Modified by boyfriendmechanic at 8:29 AM 9-29-2009_


----------



## boyfriendmechanic (Aug 2, 2007)

*Re: oil leak changed location after cam tensioner/VCG 2002 2.7T (boyfriendmechanic)*

date of manufacture 12/01... almost a 2002


----------



## GLS-S4 (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: oil leak changed location after cam tensioner/VCG 2002 2.7T (boyfriendmechanic)*

I'm not sure of cutoff dates for the C5 Allroad Model Year production runs but it is quite likely that your Allroad is considered MY2002 based on door jamb sticker.


----------



## julex (Jan 24, 2009)

*Re: oil leak changed location after cam tensioner/VCG 2002 2.7T (boyfriendmechanic)*

After you figure it out (my bet is your PCV hose/valve, the one hooked up directly to Y-Pipe, is clogged), use this for preventive measures:
http://www.ecstuning.com/Audi-...51141/

It supposedly has a blow-off valve to relieve excessive pressure.


----------



## boyfriendmechanic (Aug 2, 2007)

*Re: oil leak changed location after cam tensioner/VCG 2002 2.7T (julex)*

check. I installed the new vented oil cap.
I also pulled the spider pipe / PCV assembly, to check for clogs.
While the pipes had some crud in them, they were less than halfway full and still allowed air to pass easily. On the other hand the PCV seemed bad. There was no restriction in the air flow in either direction on the Y pipe connecor. The PCV valve diaphragm seemed to be completely gone. I replaced the spider pipe based on the health of the PCV valve and also because I broke one of the spider legs taking it out.







Removed exhaust temperature sensor units, and secondary air pump to get back there. First I re-sealed the valve cover gasket on the side I was leaking oil from while I was under there. I will be checking and posting if this esolves the oil leak. The belly pan hides most of the view, but I will do my best looking with the allroad up on setting 4


_Modified by boyfriendmechanic at 9:17 PM 10-5-2009_


----------



## boyfriendmechanic (Aug 2, 2007)

400 mile road trip, and engine oil level is at max.
This is promising!
If you are replacing the cam tensioner half moon seals, and valve cover gaskets, buy the vented oil cap and possibly the new PCV spider assembly.


----------



## julex (Jan 24, 2009)

*Re: (boyfriendmechanic)*

Awesome.


----------

